# Robbed of first fish



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

Come'on really


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*cobia*

the newspaper has a hard time reporting any news, or reporting it correctly,,,its only printed to wrap old fish heads,,, congrats on the cobia!!


----------



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

here she is April 1st 2014


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

All the items I had on shelves in my house crashed to the ground a couple minutes ago when the world suddenly stopped turning. Now I understand why.


In all seriousness tho, congrats on the first fish to hit the piers this year. The fact that it isnt in the paper doesn't take away from your achievement.


----------



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> All the items I had on shelves in my house crashed to the ground a couple minutes ago when the world suddenly stopped turning. Now I understand why.
> 
> 
> In all seriousness tho, congrats on the first fish to hit the piers this year. The fact that it isnt in the paper doesn't take away from your achievement.


I'm not trying to whine, but when you tell all your friends and family to look in the paper. its pretty embarrassing


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice fish and congrats, but good luck getting a retraction from the newspaper.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good luck with PNJ. they hate to admit that they made a mistake. nice cobe and congrats.
chris phillips would be the one to call.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an outrage


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your frustration- good luck with it. You still have the card- congrats on the fish!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Does it really matter? If that's the worse thing going on in your life then congrats.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats man. I don't take the newspaper so as far as I'm concerned you caught the first fish and you can prove it.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Does it really matter? If that's the worse thing going on in your life then congrats.


AMEN to that!


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the catch and the pass. 

While most of us agree that there are more important things to complain about....there are only a limited number of times that the average person really gets a chance to deservedly shine in this life. A newspaper reporting on you being the first person to do something (in a spotlight type of article) with nothing but kudos being it's main intent...is one of them.

The fact that this report got it entirely wrong (and nobody involved in the report bothered to set anything like the facts..straight) is not only a shame, but it robbed William of one of those moments. 

I hope they correct it in some manner. Wether they do...or not...congrats once again. WELL DONE SIR!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoy the memory and the picture. Never let catching a fish or press coverage stress you out. When you get a little older you'll understand; took me a long time.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Doesn anyone still read the paper?!?! I bet there are more members/visitors here than read the PNJ.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

will4surf said:


> I'm not trying to whine, but when you tell all your friends and family to look in the paper. its pretty embarrassing


With wisdom you would've waited till it printed! :thumbup:

Nice fish though, congrats!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Peace


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you been to the pnj website and posted your pic of your first fish card under the comments ection on the article. That might gain some attention. Don't know.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry you didn't get the recognition you justly deserve. Though it's not the end of the world, it's nice to get properly credited with your accomplishments. I guess, next time, you will have to have a copy of that day's PNJ in your other hand, along with the scale (with a copy of the scale's last certification document) , showing the weight, and make sure the location is in the background. Too bad you have to furnish a 'proof of life' or 'proof of catch' to make sure the story gets straight. Then, phone it in to the PNJ right away. 

I guess the moral of this story is, 'Never let the truth get in the way of self promotion'.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on the 1st cobe...Just tell your family you had some plastic surgery and changed your name due to the witness protection plan!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

first world problems


----------



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

gator7_5 said:


> first world problems


its a fishing forum.... every problem is a first world problem


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

You had better "Lawyer UP" while you still can. 

Kidding, way to go. this too will pass..... breathe in, breathe out.... repeat


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Does it really matter? If that's the worse thing going on in your life then congrats.


2 :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::notworthy::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So I'm guessing nobody commenting here against the paper has ever made a mistake at work?

Every paper and every journalist is more than willing to correct their errors when it's needed. 90% chance you'll see you picture next week with proper credit. That would be my solution if I ran the HLS - and since I used to I think I'm qualified to make that guess.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.

Will, would you like to come out to the HLS Seminar Monday night? We will give you the credit you deserve and we'll let you share some tips on catching cobia from the pier.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Chris Phillips said:


> It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.
> 
> Will, would you like to come out to the HLS Seminar Monday night? We will give you the credit you deserve and we'll let you share some tips on catching cobia from the pier.


Well, there you go. Way to own up to a mistake and make an effort to make it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> Well, there you go. Way to own up to a mistake and make an effort to make it right. :thumbsup:


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## will4surf (Feb 13, 2013)

Chris Phillips said:


> It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.
> 
> Will, would you like to come out to the HLS Seminar Monday night? We will give you the credit you deserve and we'll let you share some tips on catching cobia from the pier.


Thank you, When i first saw this I got the feeling that I was ignored because Kenny (crab) is a familiar face. I don't know you and I know how competitive it gets out here (that's why it's fun). As long as it was an honest mistake it's no problem. My focus is always on the next fish and I'll pass on the seminar, can't give away my all knowing secrets.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



will4surf said:


> Chris Phillips said:
> 
> 
> > It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.
> ...


The cheese grits alone is worth the trip to the seminar, if you have never been before you should go. Normally they do trivia or a raffle give a way, how funny would it be if they had you ask the trivia question on who caught the first pier cobia for 2014...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Chris Phillips said:


> It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.
> 
> Will, would you like to come out to the HLS Seminar Monday night? We will give you the credit you deserve and we'll let you share some tips on catching cobia from the pier.


OP, step up.

And have fun


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, as long as you and anyone who knows anything knows the truth, who cares??? I'm sure anyone who gives a damn read it on here first and knows what's up. 

You got the first cobia on the pier! Nobody can take that away from you. 
You got the fish , the pass, and a good story. 

This is the first thing I saw on two different forums... 

Props to Chris for being called out publicly and being a man about it


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Call Fred Levin!!! 
How dare they ruin your character putting you #2 !!! 
You appear to be a young man, get ready my friend. Its called LIFE!!!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, My question wouldn't be on the reporting.

My question would be more along the lines of if you know that you wasn't the 1st to catch a cobia why would you portray yourself as doing so? 

Maybe this regular didn't know but from what I read about you pier rats EVERYBODY knows EVERYTHING. LOL!!! Surely they know who caught the 1st cobia and the pier employees surely knows that a Cobia has been caught also. I mean do they give away a annual pass just for catching the 1st cobia? If so, I would guess they tell all their employee's " Hey, 1st cobia has been caught, don't give away any more passes."

Thanks to you folks that report on the fishing conditions and update in the papers, even if I don't read them.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

sometimes its better that your face and fish don't make headlines. 


congrats on the cobia.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I want some of the stuff their smoking... I know it sucks, but you and the others know the truth. Goog luck in the future.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I personally would have just contacted Chris before blasting all over the forum and facebook. Who cares what other people think and if your friends and family can't trust your word who can?!?!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

None of this alters the taste of fresh cobia.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish, did it take a jig?


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

hahah man you did get robbed. And yours was a stud!!!! Keep going buddy


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris Phillips said:


> It was an honest mistake. I got up at 3 a.m. Thursday morning to write the Hook, Line, & Sinker before I had to run a charter. I've already said I was sorry to Mr. Billingsley and will get his picture in the paper. This is my 12th year covering fishing for the PNJ and I hope that people enjoy my stuff.
> 
> Will, would you like to come out to the HLS Seminar Monday night? We will give you the credit you deserve and we'll let you share some tips on catching cobia from the pier.



I was wondering why he mentioned you. Nice gesture and I know too well that it's really easy to make a simple mistake.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Nice fish, did it take a jig?


pretty sure if you attempt to throw a fat hardtail for "first cast" at a pair of cobes, the rats will toss you over the rail.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good look with any newspaper report. Just saying


----------



## TrueNative (Feb 17, 2014)

Congrats on a nice cobe!

As far as PNJ goes, well, they've never really been known for getting stories right, or having integrity, or respecting people's privacy, or being objective, or anything else that would put them in a positive light.

But again, congrats!


----------

